# AirDrop



## joellejeanne (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si je peux avoir AIrDrop sur mon iPad 2  qui est en wifi et 3G ?
Merci d'avance.
joellejeanne


----------



## Lauange (10 Mai 2012)

Non, pas pour le moment.


----------



## joellejeanne (13 Mai 2012)

Merci beaucoup de la réponse. Bonne journées. joellejeanne


----------

